# Démonter un Powermac 6200



## Langellier (21 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 
Le haut-parleur intégré de mon Powermac 6200 grésille. Aussi j'ai tenté d'ouvrir l'unité centrale. Mais je n'y arrive pas. J'ai bien réussi à enlever le panneau qui est en façade en appuyant sur les deux clapets. Restent le panneau du dessus et les deux panneaux latéraux qui refusent de coulisser. Dois-je faire glisser d'abord le panneau du dessus ou les deux latéraux ? De toute façon rien ne coulisse.
Je n'ai pas trouvé sur internet de schéma de démontage.
Si qqn sait comment ouvrir... merci !


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2008)

rahhhh
j'ai la doc de demontage complete dans un classeur... mais je l'ai pas sous la main la 
je vais essayer d'aller le chercher demain  (j'ai un eclaté et tout et tout )


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2008)

En attendant l'éclaté, ma mémoire : la façade ne permet que de sortir le disque dur et le lecteur optique. Pour le reste, il faut passer par l'arrière, sortir la carte mère (coulisse sur rails et juste enfichable, pas de connexions à ôter). A ce stade, il va falloir trouver comment désolidariser la carcasse du boîtier, pour pouvoir accéder au HP. L'éclaté en attente devrait t'éclairer sur ce point, je n'ai eu l'occasion d'aller plus loin que sur des 5x00, pas sur des 62x0/63x0, et c'est à ce moment que ça devient différent.


----------



## Invité (21 Juin 2008)

Le manuel est dans tes MP.


Pige pas, là, le prochain qui se posera la même question n'aura pas la réponse ? pourquoi tu n'as pas posté ça ici ?


----------



## Langellier (22 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

voici l'adresse du manuel :
Lien supprimé à la demande de son propriétaire

Pour enlever le couvercle en plastique, c'est  à la page 98/210.
Pour réussir, il faut soulever légèrement ce couvercle côté avant avec un tournevis ou une spatule (de façon à libérer une butée en plastique) ;
Et, en même temps, pousser depuis l'arrière en soulevant à l'avant. Un coup à prendre.  !

Concernant le haut-parleur, je l'ai enlevé, puisque j'ai deux enceintes apple externes.
Je croyais donc le problème résolu, mais ça grésille toujours un peu. D'où cela vient-il ??
J'ai sur cet ordinateur une carte TV et la radio ; cette dernière présentant moins d'intérêt sans le son !


----------



## Langellier (22 Juin 2008)

Tout va bien maintenant. Merci à tous.
D'autres unités centrales se démontent de la même manière : Performa et quadra 630,  6200, 6300...


----------



## Invité (25 Juin 2008)

Langellier a dit:


> Lien supprimé à la demande de son propriétaire


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2008)

Invité a dit:


>


c'est un probleme droit/hebergement?
c'est Invité qui hebergait?
on ne peux pas trouver un autre moyen pour le laisser dispo en ligne?! (car en fait, le doc est toujours dispo si on a le lien... je comprends pas la)
je veux bien le prendre sur mon FTP si invité ne veux pas le laisser a dispo 

edit: voila, je met le PDF de la notice sur mon FTP 

Service Source Performa 6200/6300 Series


----------

